# PVCI Novice Hunt 2018



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey guys, had a great weekend bringing my buddy Mike up to speed on hunting predators. He's been in our hunting group for a while now but was mainly concentrating on big game until now. We took it pretty easy this weekend due to the heat wave and were able to talk a lot on the details of predator hunting.

The first morning my area of choice was swarming with deer hunters. That was a huge bummer along with the excessive heat and we saw nothing that morning. I made a call to head up to higher country and focus on calling areas close to water. I figured with as much water we were going through the animals wouldn't be far from it either. After a quick stop into town to grab some gloves(we both forgot them) and a lightweight camo long sleeve shirt for Mike we headed for the mountains. I picked a new road and we headed into the forest. After dodging a bunch of private land we finally found a section to call. As we hiked in I spotted Fox feces and we immediately setup. I gave him the best shooting lanes and went to cover the backside. About 10 minutes in a shot rang out and as I turned to look it was followed by a few more shots which resulted in a Grey Fox hitting the dirt. That fox ran in like they typically do and he excitedly opened fire. Lol. First kill of the trip and we headed off to another area.

We scooted along the dirt road until it placed us crosswind with a stock tank about a half mile out front. We hiked in 100 yards from the road and setup in an opening in the Junipers, offering him 60-100 yard shots. I set up the call 20 yards in front of Mike and covered downwind with the shotgun. After an array of calls we were on the final sound when I spotted a large Coyote trotting in straight to the call. It stopped 70 yards from Mike and offered up a broadside shot. After a few seconds he took a shot but pulled it to the left and the Coyote took off back toward the tank and never got into range of my shotgun. He had chosen to not bring his sticks on this stand and learned why I always use them, even if not in the open country. Good teaching moment there! : )

We made a few blank stands and as last light was setting in we found a thick valley that had both Lion and Fox sign. I let him know I'd be calling until dark in hopes of seeing a cat on this stand. Well that's fine and dandy but as most of you know these Fox tend to come in rather quickly. About 5 minutes into some rabbit distress a Fox came up to the tree that the call was on and Mike took a shot but missed the small critter. The Fox immediately layed down in the brush and I attempted a shot but the bullet caught the grass and never made it there. As the Fox ran off Mike took a couple running shots and was very close to hitting him. I Kept calling and then finally switched sounds. At this point it was dark and my reticle blended into all the brush. I clicked on the red light to illuminate the reticle just enough and sat tight. It only took a minute and the Fox was running back in. As it cleared the brush 15 yards in front of Mike I swung my AR15 and zoomed into 8x. A quick lip smack and the Fox stopped straight on looking at me. I let that 55gr SP fly and Mike watched as the Fox fell lifeless to the dirt. Sorry Mike, I couldn't let that one get away!

We made camp and enjoyed the cooler weather of the high mountains that night. It was a nice 60 degrees the next morning as we planned our assault for the early hours. Using electronic mapping I found a drainage we could walk through that would get us into a large section of public land surrounded by private lots. We cleared the other side and it was a picture worthy setting. A sparsely "planted" Juniper meadow surrounded by hills of thickets. We setup with me upwind and Mike covering the hills downwind. He would have 80-120 yard shooting lanes and I took the 100-400 yard opening. I did a quick sequence of faint rabbit distress and right in the middle we heard 3 Coyotes start howling and yipping. It was a pair of Coyotes and then a lone transient coyote a little ways further off. I sat quiet for a few minutes and then let out another couple sequences and sat still. A couple minutes went by and then Mike's rifle reported. Just 1 shot. I saw 1 Coyote run through to my far left but I had no shot. I called for another 5 minutes without any more sightings and I headed over to Mike. He shook his head as I asked if he hit the second Coyote, but it was a clean miss again. I could tell this pair really shook him up as he watched them move in and sit down at 120 yards. I think they held up either from him moving to get on target or because they caught a shimmer from his shiny metal stool legs. Either way, another quality lesson in what to do better next time.

We called the rest of the day with no luck and started to head closer to check in for our final few stands. On the second to last stand of the trip we were walking in and I whispered to Mike that I brought the wrong gun, and boy was I right! After 5 minutes of calling the biggest Bobcat I've seen came into view and sat down at 90 yards in the plain sun. I had my shotgun which is good to 60 yards! I played that call as well as I know how but after 5 more minutes the cat had enough and left. Mike was situated in a spot that he couldn't see the cat. Next time I guess. We did get to watch a heard of Mule Deer get up out of their beds and come check the call out a bit.

It was a great kickoff hunt for the season and after all was said and done we ended up in 1st place with those 2 Fox. Many other teams hinted the desert which was over 100 degrees both days and just 1 team was able to put a Coyote down to take 2nd place. I have no doubt that Mike will put my suggestions into practice and will be that much more polished the next trip out

Thanks for reading!
- Mark





































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats Mark


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great hunt, congrats., learning on every hunt is all part of it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice write up. It sounds like you had plenty of teaching moments. hassell is right, if you aren't learning something you're probably not paying attention.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks guys. Yeah it's good to get out and teach the tricks to a buddy. It is a reminder of how it used to be for myself and also brings up lots of past hurdles.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Some good action and maybe a place for a return visit. Lots of vegetation on the ground there and looks similar to Michigan terrain excluding the backdrop. Good job hanging in there and giving it your best and for sharing your time with your buddy. First place, too!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Mark and way to go taking a fairly newcomer out to show him the ropes. In a couple more weeks I am going to try and start getting out , its been way to long. Still dont have my lathe and everything set back up, lol


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Yep would make a great spot to call after a fresh snow. Lots of good sign up there.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Congrats Mark and way to go taking a fairly newcomer out to show him the ropes. In a couple more weeks I am going to try and start getting out , its been way to long. Still dont have my lathe and everything set back up, lol


Yeah Ed we've all been waiting for another guess the weight contest...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

